# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с видеокартой?

## CBF

Может ли быть такое,компьютер вообще не стартует из за  того,что видеокарта вышла и строя?
Мне очень важно знать.
Спасибо!

----------


## zloytarik

Что подразумеваешь вообще не стартует? если вентиляторы не крутятся, то видик не причем.

----------


## Volver

> Может ли быть такое,компьютер вообще не стартует из за  того,что видеокарта вышла и строя?
> Мне очень важно знать.
> Спасибо!


Подробнее пожалуйста.

----------


## aleksei_sava

Щас валяется рядом комп, при включении доп питания на карту дергается вентилятор на процессоре и все, отключаю, работает. А вообще если комп не врубается, отключай все: жесткие,сд-ром, доставай оперативу, видяху. Включился? Значит чето не исправно из этого. Нет? значит или блок питания, или материнка.

----------


## Slater

> если комп не врубается, отключай все: жесткие,сд-ром, доставай оперативу, видяху. Включился? Значит чето не исправно из этого. Нет? значит или блок питания, или материнка.


и плюсом к этому, запускай материнку замыкая перемычку (POWER SW), встречалось 3 компа с оборванными кнопками запуска на корпусах, и проблема была только в этом:D

----------


## nameslav

> Exclamation Проблема с видеокартой?
> Может ли быть такое,компьютер вообще не стартует из за того,что видеокарта вышла и строя?
> Мне очень важно знать.
> Спасибо!


Еще как может, вплоть до вывода из строя и прочих компонентов ПК

----------


## 5Sultan

Кто нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой "Видеодрайвер перестал отвечать и был успешно восстановлен". Появилась она после замены видеокарты 8600 GT на 450 GTS. Дрова стоят самые свежие. Винда семерка. Есть мысль переставить винду другой сборки. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Cheechako

Есть большая статья "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered".

----------

5Sultan (20.12.2011)

----------


## 5Sultan

Проблему описанную выше решил путем удаления оперативный памяти, видимо глючная попалась. Ставил когда делал апгрейд дополнительную планку памяти. Сейчас все вернулось на круги своя, и никаких проблем подобного рода больше не было.

----------

